# Voting Poll: Photo of the Month February 2010



## Chris of Arabia (Mar 4, 2010)

In response to the suggestion that the voting poll for PotM should have the candidates included in the first post, here we have:

'Eagle Scores Big Time' by EricD








and...

'Some Animals' by SnakeKeeper


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry folks, this has turned into another spam target, so I'm going to lock it down


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 3, 2010)

However, before I go, I'd just like to congratulate EricD on his marvellous shot of the eagle, with that nominated, the other entry was always going to find the voting tough. Well done to SnakeKeeper all the same.


----------

